# Peixes tropicais já estão em águas algarvias e vão chegar a Lisboa



## Brunomc (3 Ago 2009 às 00:26)

*Peixes tropicais já estão em águas algarvias e vão chegar a Lisboa* 

*O aumento das temperaturas é uma das causas apontadas por especialistas da Universidade do Algarve para aparecimento de novas espécies. Em breve, peixes tropicais poderão ser avistados em Lisboa

Não vão tão longe como o pai de Nemo foi para encontrar o filho no reputado filme de animação da Disney. Porém, peixes de tons coloridos que costumam ser mais comuns em corais do que em águas portuguesas foram avistados no Algarve. As espécies presentes em águas algarvias são oriundas do Mediterrâneo e do Atlântico sub-tropical, algo que o especialista em ecologia pesqueira da Universidade do Algarve, Jorge Gonçalves, acredita "estar relacionado com o aumento da temperatura das águas".
No entanto, esta migração forçada não é causada unicamente pelo aquecimento da água. O biólogo marinho Élio Vicente explicou ao DN que "em ecossistemas tão complexos como o Mediterrâneo as variáveis são aos milhares, desde ventos e marés até ao impacto humano, no uso de recursos marítimos". 
Além das temperaturas, factores como "a captura de toneladas de peixes num só dia ou a alteração das marés no Mediterrâneo criam um desequilíbrio no ecossistema". Por outro lado, "a quantidade de produtos que fazemos chegar aos oceanos, como adubos e pesticidas, também têm um impacto significativo". 
Jorge Gonçalves conta que descobriu as novas espécies ao constatar que em monitorizações feitas em anos anteriores estes peixes não existiam nas águas algarvias. O investigador acredita que esta "é a prova que encontraram melhores condições de habitat no Algarve do que tinham no Mediterrâneo, incluindo a alimentação". 
O biólogo indicou que roncadores, budiões (que habitualmente habitam no Mediterrâneo) e pargos (mais comuns em água tropicais) foram algumas das espécies encontradas ao largo da costa algarvia, nomeadamente na ria Formosa. O peixe veja foi outra das aparições anormais no Algarve, pois além do Mediterrâneo esta espécie só costuma ser avistada nos Açores e na Madeira. Normalmente, o veja prefere águas quentes com uma média de 20 graus centígrados, mas vários destes peixes já foram avistados ao largo da costa algarvia.
O que levou estes animais a deslocarem o seu habitat também poderá estar relacionado, segundo Élio Vicente, com a "poluição acústica". Isto porque, "no mar há zonas sem luz onde as espécies se orientam pelos sons, e os navios de guerra, as motos de água e os jet skis acabam por desorientar os peixes". Na sequência do turbilhão de sons, Élio Vicente explica que "há animais que resistem e vão para mais longe, outros que desaparecem porque não aguentam nadar milhares de quilómetros".
Porém, Jorge Gonçalves rejeita a ideia de que esta mudança seja negativa. "Neste momento não temos dados para dizer que o facto destas espécies aparecerem é prejudicial, porque não têm provocado nenhuma mudança negativa no ecossistema", defende o investigador. Ainda assim, alerta que "em determinadas partes do mundo registam--se situações em que as espécies acabam por substituir outras".
Apesar de o veja ser "um peixe mais colorido do que estamos habituados", Jorge Gonçalves explica que Portugal "não tem grandes corais para receber peixes de coral".
O investigador disse ainda ao DN que os investigadores do Algarve acabam por ser observadores privilegiados da situação, uma vez que "constatamos em primeira mão a existência de peixes tropicais em águas portuguesas". 
No entanto, Jorge Gonçalves acredita que "é possível que em breve estas espécies tropicais cheguem a Lisboa ou até à Nazaré". Assim, há um êxodo dos animais para norte à medida que as águas do Sul vão ficando mais quentes. Além dos peixes, o investigador também constatou que "há alguma flora que normalmente aparece nas águas algarvias, como as laminárias, que desapareceu e agora só se encontra a norte do Tejo". 
Nos mares portugueses vão aparecendo novas espécies e desaparecendo outras, muito por culpa das alterações climáticas. Para explicar a complexidade do ecossistema, Élio Vicente explica que o degelo dos pólos influencia as  correntes do golfo, que por sua vez aquecem as águas portuguesas. O biólogo deixa, então, um aviso: "O ecossitema é como um cobertor, se puxarmos de um lado, vai destapar alguma coisa noutro."*

*FONTE : * DN SAPO


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2009 às 08:11)

Que confusão vai nesta noticia, e a culpa não deve ser do biologo mas sim do jornalista que editou a peça jornalistica tal é a confusão e a falta de promenores cientificos.

Vou dar um exemplo de um dos erros, mas aqui deve ser do biologo: já existem budiões nas aguas ao largo da costa ocidental há muito tempo, e desde que conheço o mar.


----------

